# Apple Wine recipe



## almarques7 (Oct 7, 2010)

going apple picking with the lady this weekend, anyone have a good apple wine recipe that is proven good?

Cheers
Alex


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 7, 2010)

This is an apple spice wine that i made and it is terrific. 

View attachment Apple Spice Recipe - 1 gallon.pdf


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 7, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> This is an apple spice wine that i made and it is terrific.



Wow that's a lot of apples for a 1 gallon batch!!:<:<


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 7, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


> Wow that's a lot of apples for a 1 gallon batch!!:<:<




You know what - i actually made 2 gallons 

I updated it. 

View attachment Apple Spice Recipe - 1 gallon.pdf


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 7, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> You know what - i actually made 2 gallons


with 12# or 24# of apples?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 7, 2010)

BIGJEFF said:


> with 12# or 24# of apples?



You quoted me before i saved my update.

6 #'s per gallon - since i made 2 gallons i used 12#'s.

I resent the pdf.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 7, 2010)

ha! makes more sence now


----------



## Laurie (Oct 7, 2010)

For your sanitizing solution, your recipe says to add 1/4 cup k meta. or 5 crushed campden tabs. You sure you didn't mean 1/4 tsp?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 7, 2010)

Laurie said:


> For your sanitizing solution, your recipe says to add 1/4 cup k meta. or 5 crushed campden tabs. You sure you didn't mean 1/4 tsp?



Oh Yeah. You'd be making a massive amount of wine for a quarter cup of sulfite.


----------



## Goodfella (Oct 7, 2010)

"WOW.... this wine sure does clean out my sinus's" haha


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 7, 2010)

Apple smelling multi surface cleaner


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 7, 2010)

Laurie said:


> For your sanitizing solution, your recipe says to add 1/4 cup k meta. or 5 crushed campden tabs. You sure you didn't mean 1/4 tsp?



 yeah - 1/4 tsp is what i meant - thanks - will need to update!!


----------

